# Gun of ?????



## ski (May 13, 2004)

So I got this gun from a relative. Real old, that's all the info. I have. 
I own several guns, rifles, shotguns and new blackpowder. 
I am clueless as to the age or who made this gun.

Info upon looking at it:

Barrel starts out as almost an octagon or six sided edge and turnes into a completely round barrel once it gets beyond the stock.

Seems to be some type of flintlock or percussion.

the only lettering or numbering on the entire gun is "861" stamped into the metal.
I will attach some pictures 
If you have any questions, I'll try to answer them.
Sorry I'm so vague.
ski


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Couldnt even begin to say, there is a antique gun show here in Columbus a couple times a year might look for some info there...or check into a show in your area, I have a couple old swords I should do the same thing with.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Do a search for Kentucky rifles 1861. See if you can find a picture of one that matches what you have. Good Luck.


----------



## starfire (Sep 18, 2006)

With the pic. and the disscipe. it could be a civil war carbine. there is a man that work at Fin feather fur at SR 71 and SR 250 near ashland by the name of Steve Plice. He could tell you where and when it was made and it value.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the help. With your help, I have it narrowed down to the 1861 timeframe. I have found several articles on guns of this time. It sounds like there were many different people making many different kinds of guns during this time.
ski


----------

